# What turns you Ladies on the most



## gunit77 (Oct 20, 2009)

Me and my wife had some issues in the past. But like I just said it was in the past. 

Our sex life is good 3-4 times a week sometimes more sometimes less. Depending on where the kids are at.

I want to keep things hot and was just wondering what turns you ladies on. Not so much in bed (will hear that aswell) but before. Whats gets you going. Romance, kissing of the neck, be specfic. I know every female is different but there has to be some common ground. I hope to hear from you ladies

PS. I'm not saying I don't turn on my wife, I just want to be more adventurous if you will.

Thanks All


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not a lady, but dancing has never failed me. If you're not a good dancer, take ballroom dancing lessons with your wife. Then you can walk up to her in the kitchen, or wherever, put an arm around her, pull her up next to you, and take her hand in yours. Look straight into her eyes and start moving her around the floor with your bodies touching. Don't say anything, just keep dancing her around and looking straight into her eyes.

After you've practiced, she'll be used to the idea of moving her body in response to yours, following your lead. It'll just make sense on an intuitive level that your bodies are supposed to be connected and moving as one. From there, it's apparently impossible for most women to _not_ think about sex.

Trust me.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

I love affection, it really turns me on, grab her by the hand give her a nice soft kiss on the lips as she is passing by, compliments are wonderful, tell her she looks beautiful today, I love when my husband gives me compliments it makes a woman feel so very good. 
Kisses on the neck are so wonderful especially if she is getting ready in the mirror, when my husband comes up behind me and gently puts his hands on my waist or hugs me gently, lifts my hair up to kiss my neck, it drives me crazy, gives me goose bumps ooowww lol 
I just want to jump him, but sometimes I cant because I have to go to work or whatever, which makes me even more turned on because now I have to wait until I get home to make love

Men do not realize-well they may think they know how MUCH women adore affection, compliments, we are very mental and we love to hear your honest truth, tell us we look sexy if u think we look good in that skirt. Tell us our shoes are very sexy today, ugh any compliment or kiss or touch I simply adore, its a huge turn on for me. 
If you cook, make her dinner one night, if she usually does all the cooking she will be VERY thankful that you cooked, while u are cooking have her taste something to make sure it tastes just right, that can be so sensual if you hold the fork and put it to her mouth-this is also a big turn on, a woman will appreciate it so much if you go out of your way to cook for her. 

I hope I have helped


----------



## FLgirl (Nov 7, 2009)

Tenderness and being loving is always sweet and will usually result in some action. But, spicing it up is fun too. Picking a playful verbal debate / fight can be really hot (emphasis is on the playful here). Women can be complicated... sometimes I love it when my H acts very macho and dominating. Nothing too rough but being thrown up against a wall and ravished - is... :awink: yowweee!! I think because he is acting so masculine it makes our differences stand out, makes me feel more feminine. Plus it's just hot.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

@FLgirl YES I love the thrown up against the wall and being ravished OH boy, I am not sure we are like most women out ther but I definitley have a bit of a wild side to me and I agree that when my H acts macho and dominating, I will drop to my knees...immediatley and literally  haha!


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

@mommy22 I agree, I love talking and having him actually listen 
to my thoughts/dreams , big turn on


----------



## Mogget (Nov 26, 2009)

Passionate deep kisses during the day without sexual follow up...Particularly if I go to give him a peck and he just locks eyes with me an does the dominant male stealing a kiss thing....
2 or 3 times throughout the day and then I am the one insisting that we go further. NOW.

I also notice that if we deep kiss when he gets home after work, instead of a hello peck, we have WAY more sex, and way better sex than if we fall into the peck habit. Likewise for godbye kisses.


----------

